# SVC Desert Rose



## Faith (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone stayed at this resort recently?  II shows it as a "Premier" resort.  Latest TUG reviews are from 2013 and reviewers gave the resort poor marks.  

Thanks.

Faith


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 7, 2015)

I go every September. I find it not a resort, but a decent place to stay. 
They used to have free continental breakfasts and happy hours - but Wyndham got rid of those.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 8, 2015)

I was there in 2013 and it was awful. If I were you I wouldn't stay there. Check tripadvisor reviews those are even less favorable than tug reviews.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 8, 2015)

I agree. It is the worst place we ever stayed in LV. 

Lynn


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 22, 2016)

Freaking brutal resort. Half the things did not work in the place, bathrooms non functional - no room to place your toothbrush even on the vanity. First and last time!


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 22, 2016)

Faith said:


> Has anyone stayed at this resort recently?  II shows it as a "Premier" resort.  Latest TUG reviews are from 2013 and reviewers gave the resort poor marks.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Faith



Location isn't too bad, but I hear that security isn't taken very seriously there, and that the units are tired.


----------



## chellej (Feb 26, 2016)

My husband stayed and then shortly thereafter stayed at the holiday inn  desert inn resort and he said the holiday inn was much much nicer but he did not say why the desert rose wasn't as nice


----------

